# any cross dressers or trans here?



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm just wondering if anyone is in a marriage involving someone who cross dresses or is transgender in some way? 
I found out my H was a CDer four months after we started dating. I always thought I was very open minded but I almost had a panic attack. He told me that he thought when we met that he was done with it and that he might have just done it because of unhappiness with his ex.
Well now it's been over two years and it's been a journey. I've come to get over my fear that he's really gay or that he wants to get surgery to be a woman. I'm supportive of him doing it but I don't like going out with him while he's dressed as a woman because I feel like I don't know what my role should be. I feel weird, and I'm not attracted to him when he's dressed as a woman so it's weird for me.
Sometimes I see him doing something really manly and I just can't believe he has his toe nails painted. 
Just wondering if anyone else here has experienced this and how did it affect your marriage?


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

Well one time I did hold my wife's purse at the store while she was trying on clothes. But I can't say the feeling was pleasurable.

But on a more serious note, I remember hearing somewhere that most crossdressors are hetro.

But I understand why you may not be crazy about appearing with him in public. It seems like the kind of thing only you can answer for yourself.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

He might have some bi tendencies, but I think he really likes women. He doesn't act like a drag queen and he has basically the same movements and demeanor when he's dressed as a woman. Which makes me feel better. At first I thought he was acting like a big flamer. 
He tends to be more gender neutral in his movements and posture anyway.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

